# The Ukrainian National Anthem



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

For the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award we are voting the fourth track of the competition: https://www.talkclassical.com/75313-fountain-dreams.html

In this discussion I'll post the Ukrainan National Anthem. Do you like it? See the poll.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

It serves its purpose (especially to Ukranians familiar with the music), but is rather generic so I voted "good" because I'm feeling a little generous.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

As a tune it's pretty bland. It sure is getting played a lot. I'm playing two upcoming July 4th pops concerts and it on each program. In one case along with 1812!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I was leaning "meh" but when the brass comes in around 2:20 it really elevates it. I vote solidly "good."


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

MatthewWeflen said:


> when the brass comes in around 2:20 it really elevates it. I vote solidly "good."


I agree. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*This thread is for discussing the Ukranian anthem, not for discussing moderator actions. If you want to discuss those, you can start a conversation with one of us. Several posts have been deleted.*


----------

